# Saturday 5th July North west



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi chaps,

A big comp at our place all over the weekend, looking for a knock with a mate for tee off between 9.30-11.30 somewhere within 1 hr 15 of Liverpool, as have a stag do in the night.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't do Saturday, if you don't get anything and fancy a late afternoon game Sunday more than welcome at mine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Can't do Saturday, if you don't get anything and fancy a late afternoon game Sunday more than welcome at mine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian, will probably be trashed on Sunday after the stag do, but I'll see if anything comes up first for Saturday.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2014)

Not got a game Saturday as it stands as there is a betterball on at ours and its all paired up.

Is there no opens knocking around?

EDIT: Theres a pairs open at Blackburn, maybe too far though?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Not got a game Saturday as it stands as there is a betterball on at ours and its all paired up.

Is there no opens knocking around?

EDIT: Theres a pairs open at Blackburn, maybe too far though?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone to host 3, or get a 4 for an open or a 2-for-1 offer.

Ive got my OOM match with Andy later, check out golf empire tonight then  we'll see, depending on any offers we get.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone to host 3, or get a 4 for an open or a 2-for-1 offer.

Ive got my OOM match with Andy later, check out golf empire tonight then  we'll see, depending on any offers we get.
		
Click to expand...

GO ANDY, SMASH HIM UP :whoo:

Sorry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			GO ANDY, SMASH HIM UP :whoo:

Sorry 

Click to expand...

Tsk,tsk


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Tsk,tsk
		
Click to expand...

Take it you won then?


----------



## Junior (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry mate, comp on at ours Saturday.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, working tomorrow


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Take it you won then? 

Click to expand...

He did mate, 3&2.
Pete has the cards,was a good game, both played some good stuff.
Knew there was nothing down for me after a par 5 on back 9.
Pete is just short after 2 good hits, I hit my third which is drawing right onto the flag.
It lands short and takes a shocking bounce away from the hole and ends up a few feet in front of Pete's.
I mark it with a tee, he chips up,lands on the tee,bounces into the hole for an EAGLE .
Unbelievable Jeff  
Good game though.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			He did mate, 3&2.
Pete has the cards,was a good game, both played some good stuff.
Knew there was nothing down for me after a par 5 on back 9.
Pete is just short after 2 good hits, I hit my third which is drawing right onto the flag.
It lands short and takes a shocking bounce away from the hole and ends up a few feet in front of Pete's.
I mark it with a tee, he chips up,lands on the tee,bounces into the hole for an EAGLE .
Unbelievable Jeff  
Good game though.
		
Click to expand...

Do you now want to change your mind on who is the luckiest golfer in the world?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Knew I'd reel in a whopper with that one Pete, first cast too 
That may or may not have happened Birchy .
The format worked well though mate as I managed to win the last two to pick up some bonus points.:thup:
You'll see how well Pete played when he posts the cards,top shooting.
Happy really as I thought I was on for the dog licence.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 4, 2014)

Bugger! Edited, got ya self two!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

No,he really did chip in over my tee for an eagle,no luck involved.
He'd been close a couple of times so was due.
Still a lucky git though.
As I keep telling Birchy though,better to be lucky than good.
Final score was 66 - 41 so not a complete drumming.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			No,he really did chip in over my tee for an eagle,no luck involved.
He'd been close a couple of times so was due.
Still a lucky git though.
As I keep telling Birchy though,better to be lucky than good.
Final score was 66 - 41 so not a complete drumming.
		
Click to expand...

I had a feeling after playing crap last weekend that he never ever seems to do that for very long. Sadly for you, you copped the backlash 

Seen the card and I think he went round in +5, not bad for a chomper :whoo:

Where did you play it?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Childwall mate, nice course in great nick.
Lot of left to right holes :lol:
We both played some good stuff, would've been a good best ball score.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Childwall mate, nice course in great nick.
*Lot of left to right holes* :lol:
We both played some good stuff, would've been a good best ball score.
		
Click to expand...

Stitched you up there then didn't he? Wait until I see him


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 4, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Lot of left to right holes :lol:
.
		
Click to expand...

Like a kipper..

You need to take his Uber fade out of the game, he'll be like Popeye without his spinach  :whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Nah,there were a few right to left ones too.
Good track, think they do a fourball for Â£80 twilight rate at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Knew I'd reel in a whopper with that one Pete, first cast too 
That may or may not have happened Birchy .
The format worked well though mate as I managed to win the last two to pick up some bonus points.:thup:
You'll see how well Pete played when he posts the cards,top shooting.
Happy really as I thought I was on for the dog licence.
		
Click to expand...

I told you you'd reel a few in Andy, especially luckyBirchy.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you you'd reel a few in Andy, especially luckyBirchy.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite obvious im the most unluckiest golfer ever. 

13 handicap

13 on a hole

Just cant buy any luck :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its quite obvious im the most unluckiest golfer ever. 

13 handicap

13 on a hole

Just cant buy any luck :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just dug some brasso out for that neck of yours


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

Houghwood booked for 14.30 for 3 of us, if another one fancies it, it will only be Â£14.00.

It must be a goat track at that price on a Saturday afternoon.......


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Houghwood booked for 14.30 for 3 of us, if another one fancies it, it will only be Â£14.00.

It must be a goat track at that price on a Saturday afternoon.......
		
Click to expand...

You played it before Pete?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You played it before Pete? 

Click to expand...

No, I don't know how may holes will suit a fader........ 

I believe in 1934 it was inspected for consideration to become a "Royal" course.

Royal Skelmersdale does have a certain ring to it


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Houghwood booked for 14.30 for 3 of us, if another one fancies it, it will only be Â£14.00.

It must be a goat track at that price on a Saturday afternoon.......
		
Click to expand...

thats a 10er to much


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, I don't know how may holes will suit a fader........ 

I believe in 1934 it was inspected for consideration to become a "Royal" course.

Royal Skelmersdale does have a certain ring to it
		
Click to expand...

Bring your walking boots


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			thats a 10er to much
		
Click to expand...

Well see we'll see........


----------



## hamshanker (Jul 4, 2014)

Played it last Tuesday was in great condition,i like it some holes can be tough if the wind picks up but ive heard your a big hitter so some good rewarding holes to be had by you :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

hamshanker said:



			Played it last Tuesday was in great condition,i like it some holes can be tough if the wind picks up but ive heard your a big hitter so some good rewarding holes to be had by you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure Birchy didn't say "big eater". 

Its his Mexican accent, you see.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2014)

hamshanker said:



			Played it last Tuesday was in great condition,i like it some holes can be tough if the wind picks up but ive heard your a big hitter so some good rewarding holes to be had by you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive played it 3 times before and enjoyed it. Quite hilly especially 18th 

Some of these flat land golfers might not be able to cope :rofl:


----------



## hamshanker (Jul 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ive played it 3 times before and enjoyed it. Quite hilly especially 18th 

Some of these flat land golfers might not be able to cope :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah theyll start to feel the legs burn as early as the 7th but then the lungs will start to gasp walking upto the 10th and 11th but when youve got up there its worth it for the views if ya can be arsed or still breathing :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2014)

hamshanker said:



			Haha yeah theyll start to feel the legs burn as early as the 7th but then the lungs will start to gasp walking upto the 10th and 11th but when youve got up there its worth it for the views if ya can be arsed or still breathing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Goat track  for Birchy........top gaff for me.......1 over gross......birdie track....no wonder they put Bluewolf off 6.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Goat track  for Birchy........top gaff for me.......1 over gross......birdie track....no wonder they put Bluewolf off 6. 

Click to expand...

what condition was it in and did you meet any of the grumpy old men members?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			what condition was it in and did you meet any of the grumpy old men members?
		
Click to expand...

Great nick. The greens were a little slow, but looked quick.

No, Bluewolf wasn't there.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 6, 2014)

they had a mass exodus the last few years because of internal politics,when i was there it was hit and miss on condition and some of the older members could be a bit rude,they introduced an on line booking system that caused some to leave as they would take block bookings from soc and members couldn't get a game some weeks.
I was surprised he joined there for a further Â£500 he could have joined a good club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2014)

6inchcup said:



they had a mass exodus the last few years because of internal politics,when i was there it was hit and miss on condition and some of the older members could be a bit rude,they introduced an on line booking system that caused some to leave as they would take block bookings from soc and members couldn't get a game some weeks.
I was surprised he joined there for a further Â£500 he could have joined a good club.
		
Click to expand...

There was a large society there that day.

We think it was the lazy arse scratch society, as most NTPâ€™swere within a yard, and no-one had bothered to come out and remove them fromthe greens, so they were all in the way. We think the prizegiving was going on as we left.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 7, 2014)

Course was in great nick apart from the greens were a little slow and pace seemed to vary on them, must have been the rain as they did look very quick and seemed smooth enough. Ive always liked the layout of the course.

Its a typical propriety course though, people who join know what they are getting etc.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Course was in great nick apart from the greens were a little slow and pace seemed to vary on them, must have been the rain as they did look very quick and seemed smooth enough. Ive always liked the layout of the course.

Its a typical propriety course though, people who join know what they are getting etc.
		
Click to expand...

but it used to be more a members club and to be fair to the owner he put money into drainage and getting the course better over the years but it all change about 4 years ago,members left in droves and it became a lottery if you could get a game,no use booking 10 days in advance just to have a knock after work is it,soc do seem to rule the roost there now,pity as it could have been a good track.


----------

